
California fault lines releasing CO, CO2, SO2 - metatation
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyQ3YPGgvFg
======
metatation
The following is a link to the tool he is using in the video. I've adjusted
things so that it is displaying CO right before the emission event. Advance
the time by 3 hrs to see the difference.

[http://earth.nullschool.net/#2016/02/26/0000Z/chem/surface/l...](http://earth.nullschool.net/#2016/02/26/0000Z/chem/surface/level/overlay=cosc/orthographic=-138.88,39.79,1039/loc=-68.327,32.044)

Does anyone have a good explanation for this?

~~~
logiczero
This article about the same event has a correction that says NASA says the
data was anomalous: [http://www.dailykos.com/story/2016/2/29/1493107/\--There-
is-a...](http://www.dailykos.com/story/2016/2/29/1493107/--There-is-a-Major-
Carbon-Monoxide-Explosion-on-the-West-Coast)

